# PM932 - Wiring 110V Accessories?



## econdron (Sep 10, 2013)

I recently purchased a PM932-PDF Mill. I know the PM45 can be wired for 110/220 but the 932 only specifies 220. I was curious how I would go about wiring in a DRO and coolant pump to main power supply, or would I need to have two plugs, one for 110 and one for the 220 machine? 

In theory, I could technically put a 4 prong L14-30 plug and run the neutral and one hot and the ground to the 110 equipment, but I don't have an outlet like that and I really don't feel like wiring one. 

So is there a transformer in this machine that I can connect to safely? Is it the same as wiring the PM45? I looked at those instructions and was VERY confused. I'm by no means an electrician.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 10, 2013)

I need a little clarification...  If you get a VFD, you'll need to replace the motor with a 3Phase type.  Also, if you get a VFD, you'll still need a 220 single phase input line as that is what a VFD needs for the incoming power.

Let me know what you're end goal is and I'll do what I can to help.


Ray



econdron said:


> I recently purchased a PM932-PDF Mill. I know the PM45 can be wired for 110/220 but the 932 only specifies 220. I was curious how I would go about wiring in a DRO and coolant pump to main power supply, or would I need to have two plugs, one for 110 and one for the 220 machine?
> 
> In theory, I could technically put a 4 prong L14-30 plug and run the neutral and one hot and the ground to the 110 equipment, but I don't have an outlet like that and I really don't feel like wiring one.
> 
> So is there a transformer in this machine that I can connect to safely? Is it the same as wiring the PM45? I looked at those instructions and was VERY confused. I'm by no means an electrician.


----------



## f350ca (Sep 10, 2013)

Some machines have a step down transformer in the panel to give you 110 for lights and dro if not one can be added. Its not a good idea to bring a separate 110 line into the control panel for accessories, if someone was to work on the panel they could find live wires after unplugging the 220 line. You can always operate them from outside the main panel though.

Greg


----------



## DaveD (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd find a convenient place to mount a weather resistant 110v duplex receptacle box on the machine and power that box from a 110v outlet on the wall. Then just plug your coolant and DRO into the new box. You could even mount a quad box and then mount the coolant switch in the same box if it was convenient enough.

No re engineering in main panel required.


----------



## econdron (Sep 10, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I need a little clarification...  If you get a VFD, you'll need to replace the motor with a 3Phase type.  Also, if you get a VFD, you'll still need a 220 single phase input line as that is what a VFD needs for the incoming power.
> 
> Let me know what you're end goal is and I'll do what I can to help.
> 
> ...



I'm looking to add a DRO and coolant system to my machine and still have it be just one, 220V plug (ideally). If this machine was ordered with the DRO installed, how would that be wired? Are there two separate plugs?


----------



## Ray C (Sep 10, 2013)

I see... I will ask Matt as I have not personally seen a 932 yet.  On my PM45 which has factory DRO installed, the power comes out of the head-unit.  A separate power cord is not needed.  Stand by for answer from Matt.




econdron said:


> I'm looking to add a DRO and coolant system to my machine and still have it be just one, 220V plug (ideally). If this machine was ordered with the DRO installed, how would that be wired? Are there two separate plugs?


----------



## mas (Sep 16, 2013)

For mine, I bit the bullet and ran 12-3WG terminated in a L14-20. Made the most sense in my case since I had to run new lines anyway.

There is a step down transformer in the electrical box, but it's a 220 to 24v unit for driving the contactors... Safer to run the control stuff on lower voltage. So that won't help you much.

You could buy a standalone stepdown transformer if you really want to go that way. They're relatively inexpensive in sizes suitable for auxiliary systems such as DRO and coolant. If you were real crafty about it you could even wire it in after the first contactor so it is switched with the main power buttons.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 18, 2013)

I always tell everyone to wire any extras with its own plug coming out of the wall. Especially things like a coolant pump and things. Because if the machine has a transformer in it, chances are that its not big enough for a coolant pump, only meant for lights, or a DRO, or something like that. And then the transformer will go bad.

 I have had transformers on larger mills go bad, when there is a plug meant for a DRO or something like that, then a power feed and other things get plugged in to it.

 There is no transformer in the 932 for 110 Volts, only for 220 and 24 Volts.


----------

